# Barbara Palvin walks the Runway during the Alberta Ferretti Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week Spring Summer 2018 - September 20, 2017 (8x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Sep. 2017)

MQ/HQ's





 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Barbara Palvin walks the Runway during the Alberta Ferretti Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week Spring Summer 2018 - September 20, 2017 (6x)*

:thx: für Barbara!


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2017)

Super Pics von der schönen Barbara.


----------



## ass20 (21 Sep. 2017)

Thanks for Barbara


----------



## hound815 (22 Sep. 2017)

Danke für die hübsche Barbara


----------



## yavrudana (23 Sep. 2017)

thank you for barbie.


----------



## queenbey12345 (18 Mai 2018)

Danke für die hübsche Barbara


----------



## Jepson123 (6 Okt. 2020)

how can a human be soo perfect


----------

